# new journal



## walhar (Jan 2, 2006)

I figured I would start a journal I would love any feedback people might have.

Just some history on me, I just got back from Holidays in Florida so even though I wasn???t eating to bad, my schedules and portions were off. I was also not running or going to the gym, so I guess it was a full 2 weeks off. Before That I had set a 12 week plan that I completed successfully. The outcome was 20lbs weight loss, way higher endurance and my muscle definition is coming through, I also feel great and lost about 4 inches from my waist.

My current goals is just to develop a better healthy body and maybe bulk up a little (not to much), but drop as much fat as I can especially my belly. In February I plan to start this 12 week plan http://www.findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m0KFY/is_12_21/ai_112350862 I think it will be good for me, and I think it offers some good guidance. Also it???s just a goal for the next 12 weeks if I don???t get the results I want I???ll try something else the next 12 weeks.

As for the month of January have a one month plan. To get back into my scheduled eating, eating clean and properly, drinking lots of water, dropping body fat and maybe another 1-2 inches on my waist. Please feel free to give me any input. One reason why I am going this route first is I am broke due to the holiday season. I need to watch my budget this month so a lower calorie diet (but still healthy) will be the way this month.

My starting stats hope I measured right.

Jan 1 2006

Weight 202.5

Waist 37 (my pant waist size is 34?)

hips 38.5

Thighs l 24.7 r25

Chest 41

Day 1: Back

Pull ups 5X 8 (60lbs assistance)

Pull Downs 4X10 100lbs

 T bar row 4X12 90lbs

Straight arm pushdown 4x12 90lbs

Hyper extension 3X20

Later on tonight I will walk the dog for 30 mintues

Diet

7:30 am 1.5 cup red river, 1 hard boiled egg, 1 fish oil pill, water

10 am Protein 16g w/ water I piece of flax bread with Peanut butter

12pm  half can of tuna with tbsp mayo, 5 small wheat crackers, 1 small piece of cheddar and 2 tbsp of cottage cheese, half an apple, 1 fish oil, Multivitamin, water

2pm Protein 16g, green tea, greens plus, 3tbsp no fat yogurt, water

At 5pm will have lean beef stew with lots of veggies and water, 1 fish oil and water.


----------

